# Trouble with Dell 720 printer won't print



## ashelt55 (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a Dell 720 printer attached by USB cable to a Gateway select
computer running windows server evaluation edition operating system.
When first installed it worked fine then it started going through the usual
motions of printing but only blank pages. Checked ink cartridges and refilled
the black ink. Tried reinstalling printer but no luck.Set as default printer,
printing preferences ok. Not paused. Nothing I do seems to work. It will
not print test page, only blank. It is set to use USB001 virtual port. Lpt1
is also enabled, could that be the cause. Need help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

Did you try uninstalling the printer drivers and uninstalling and reinstalling the printer ( physically ) both ?


----------



## ashelt55 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Purple Sky, tried uninstalling and reinstalling the printer and drivers
with original install disk but the printer still acts as though it is printing but
only prints blank pages. It won't print test page only blank.
Tried cleaning mechanism only prints out blank. Made sure cable connected properly and it works on another machine. Tried practically everything but
what will work. I haven't however tried replacing ink cartridges.
The original cartridges are still practically new. Any other suggestions.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This may sound dumb, but if it's been doing this for a while did you make sure there aren't any obstructions on the jets? Sometimes there is tape on the bottom to keep the jets clear until use.


----------



## calvin108 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi I've run into this problem before and it sounds like the electronics maybe dead or going out on the cartridge. All the manufactures makes them really flimsy on purpose, because that where they make the money.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

In the 1st post you said you refilled the ink. Like calvin said, Dell does not want you to be able to do this. My guess is a new cartridge will fix your problem.


----------

